# A Congress of Baboons



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Saw this picture. Had to pass it on.










Ralph


----------



## gradyjohn (Jul 17, 2012)

rjmoses said:


> Saw this picture. Had to pass it on.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Unfortunately a congress of baboons is much smarter that the Congress in DC.


----------

